# Fences, Space, and a Converted Shed



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

IT depends on the size of the horse. I use 3 strands of electric wire and I make 2 strands hot. the first 2 strands. I would recommend it to be hot for 2 reasons one it keeps the horses in and 2 it helps to keep most predators out. Coyotes are really only a problem if you have foals or minis. A horse adult is rather hard for them to take it down without a pack around.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I keep my 4 horses on a dry lot in the winter. I'm assuming the conditions will be the same as your small lot but year round. You will of course need to feed hay all year. We put ours on pasture in the summer. 
We added some stuff called limestone screenings all over the lot a few years ago I think it was around 80 ton of the stuff and spread it in the main horse areas. 
Its pretty cheap per ton around $2-3 here. Its getting it hauled in by dump trucks thats costly. It will last a long time if you don't have to scrape it off. 
It really eliminates the mud problem. 
I had more brought in this summer for the area where my round bale sits. It keeps it nice during wet weather and they aren't standing around in muck to eat. 
I'll get a photo of it and add it. 
As far as fence, go to TSC's web site. They have a great fence calculator and how to page. Tractor Supply Company - Install an Electric Fence


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are the photos. Sorry its a cold misty rainy day here :-( and I need to pick up poop.
I mound the limestone into a sort of hill under the hay bale so it drains better.
The others are of the lean to and water tanks. Thats the main mud problem areas.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to post so much, but you might look into those portable panels like those in the last photo. Rather than electric. you could move them around to control the grass consumption. I bought mine a few at a time every payday ;-)


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the advice and pictures, Vidaloco! 

What are limestone screenings exactly? The word itself makes me think of little crushed rocks... Like pea gravel in limestone form?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think its some sort of left over stuff from when they crush limestone for gravel. It comes in a larger pea size stuff but we get the screenings which is sand size and smaller, almost a dust. When it gets wet and packs down its almost like a concrete, but it drains well. They use it for gravel road beds I think. 
You should contact a dirt hauler or gravel/rock quarry in your area to see whats available. 
Your welcome on the photos, I love sharing this stuff  Before we put the screenings down, it was boot sucking mud.


----------

